# Sir Vape - Open 7 Days a Week



## Sir Vape (3/2/18)

We are now open every Sunday for your convenience.

That's right you favourite vape shop is open 7 days a week now.

Mon to Thurs: 8:00am to 6:00pm 
Fri: 8:00am to 7:00pm 
Sat: 10:00am to 3:00pm
Sun: 10:00am to 1:30pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------

